# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Savannah trip report 2016

## debd

A year ago last fall, we made an extended weekend trip, with our two dogs, to Savannah.  Stayed at the Hamilton Turner Inn, which we thought was fantastic, including having two separate entrance, dog-friendly rooms.   Lovely place.  Very nice rooms.  Fabulous breakfasts.  Fantastic service.  Lovely afternoon tea where you could meet your "neighbors."


This year we decided that rather than our end of February into early March SBH trip, we would push it up to January/February and plan a March trip to Savannah with the dogs.  We took the Airbnb route for the first time, and were able to find a satisfactory place where we could stay with the dogs.   The location, two blocks from Forsyth Park, was fabulous.


As North East folks, the culture here is very different for us, in a good way.  People here are so genuinely friendly.   It isn't often that a restaurant manager engages in a conversation where he is reporting that he was "talking on the phone to his daddy and could hear that he was munching on his (the son's) cashews,"


Weather was perfect.  We were able to get to to the beach at Tybee island 5 of the days we were here.


It is such a walkable city, and each of the many, many, many parks is just beautiful, each with its own personality.  They do offer off/on tour buses, and we were especially interested to see a pedalSavannah tour bus this trip where each person pedals to make the bus go.  We later found out that the pedal bus pedals to four different bars.  The pedicabs are another option, with the only monies exchanged being the tips.  Of course, there is always Uber.


Pretty easy to get a food hangover here.  The choices are abundant.   We continue to love Alligator Soul, and very much enjoyed Local 11 Ten this trip.   Today we came upon the Crystal Beer Parlor, a place where we could easily become regulars, were we to live here.


SCAD (Savannah College of Design) has quite a presence here.   The works that the students produce are quite remarkable.  Even a visit to their bookstore is a unique experience, from a design perspective.  


A nice place to visit, especially in the fall or early Spring.

----------


## amyb

Thanks for high lighting a new destination for the forum, Deb. Sounds like a great spot to visit, IMHO.

----------


## cec1

My wife and I also share your enjoyment of Savannah, Deb.  It's no more than a 90 minute drive for us, so we've gone several times since moving to Northern Florida.  The people of Savannah are gracious, as Southern lore leads one to expect, and we've found several wonderful restaurants.  Walking in the historic area -- admiring the classic architecture -- is icing on the cake!

----------


## LindaP

Knowing what you mean by Northeast folks! .....our daughter went to SCAD , and we loved to see the talent that came out of that school. In fact, the year our daughter graduated ' Diane Von Furstenburg was the graduation speaker at commencement , and she was excellent .
Very cool city, and loved Tybee island. Glad you guys had fun.

----------


## noel

Great report!
We are headed to Charleston and Savannah next week.

----------


## debd

> Great report!
> We are headed to Charleston and Savannah next week.



Joel and Noel, enjoy!

We stopped in Charleston on the way down.  Have a great trip!

----------


## debd

> Knowing what you mean by Northeast folks! .....our daughter went to SCAD , and we loved to see the talent that came out of that school. In fact, the year our daughter graduated ' Diane Von Furstenburg was the graduation speaker at commencement , and she was excellent .
> Very cool city, and loved Tybee island. Glad you guys had fun.



Oh, what fun!

----------


## debd

> My wife and I also share your enjoyment of Savannah, Deb.  It's no more than a 90 minute drive for us, so we've gone several times since moving to Northern Florida.  The people of Savannah are gracious, as Southern lore leads one to expect, and we've found several wonderful restaurants.  Walking in the historic area -- admiring the classic architecture -- is icing on the cake!



Ah, yes, the architecture.  Didn't realize you were in Northern Florida.  Thought you were in CA.

----------


## debd

> Thanks for high lighting a new destination for the forum, Deb. Sounds like a great spot to visit, IMHO.



Amy, I think and Phil would enjoy it.

----------


## dadto6

Love Savannah.  My son graduated from SCAD as well.  He is very artsy fartsy and landed a great job!  Glad you had fun.  Try St. Patrick Day celebration, it is an experience not to be forgotten.

----------


## debd

> Love Savannah.  My son graduated from SCAD as well.  He is very artsy fartsy and landed a great job!  Glad you had fun.  Try St. Patrick Day celebration, it is an experience not to be forgotten.



We did get to see the greening of the fountain at Forsyth, but have left before the big day in two.  I had heard it is quite something.

Awesome about your son landing a great job.   I was truly impressed by the caliber and (beyond) talent from SCAD.

----------

